# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  طريقه المكياج الخليجي شرح بالصور

## وردة البستان

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

طبعا الشرح كله بالرسم بالفوتوشوب 
اخليكم مع الدرس

هذي نتيجة الدرس







الله الله في الردود

تحياتي


وردة البستان*

----------


## مها 2008

مشكوره علي الشرح
خيه يسلمووووو

----------


## لحن الخلود

تسلي عنوني على الشرح الرائع 
 يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## وردة البستان

مشكورين وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااايد ياقلبي يسلمو ع الطله نورتو

تحياتي

وردة البستان

----------


## اريام الدلوعة



----------


## حــــايــرة

يسلمووووووووووو خيتو
شرح روووعه
يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## وردة البستان

مشكورين واااااااايد حبايبي على تواجدكم


نورتو

تحياتي

وردة البستان

----------

